# Volume Mac Filter



## latino24m (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello! I am a soldier deployed to Iraq and I am running a 130 client wired network. Does anyone know about any device that will allow MAC FILTER for this many clients? I tried the US Robotics, linksys and d link with no luck. All this devices have a very limited allowed MAC list. I can only allow about 60 users on at the time. Any help with this issue will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to spend more money, move up to Cisco products, and you'll find your match.


----------



## latino24m (Nov 3, 2006)

See the thing is brother that i have a very limited budget for this mission because this network will nly be setup for the next 9 months and then we are leaving. I know cisco products are very good but my unit just wont give me the money to get them


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Setup a dedicated proxy server with Squid or Ipcop on a spare computer.


----------



## latino24m (Nov 3, 2006)

I tried IPCOP but with that many clients connected to the computer it doesnt seem to work very well. The connection slows down too much. And we only have one spare. But IPCOP is excelent software.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

latino24m said:


> I tried IPCOP but with that many clients connected to the computer it doesnt seem to work very well. The connection slows down too much. And we only have one spare. But IPCOP is excelent software.



What kind of hardware do you have in that spare machine? You gotta have alot of memory to do stuff like that.

My friends a school district with 2000 plus students and faculty and he has one SQUID Proxy server. Ipcop isn't quite Squid but they can do similar things.


----------



## latino24m (Nov 3, 2006)

I was just hoping there was a much simpler solution to this simple problem i guess ill just divide the nework in half and use two cheap routers with a 64 client limit mac filter. D-Link works


----------

